# Brother In-laws Anniversary Present



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

So after Ken sanded as much of the dark spots out as possible without damaging the sign, and I recut what needed to be cut, he applied fresh wood conditioner, and re-stained it. The end result is a much more even absorption of the oak stain. It's not perfect but I can live with this. His brother saw it yesterday and said it came out better than even he expected. (Not sure how he meant that... :lol: )


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks great, Barb. All's well that ends well.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You did the 'Jeff and Wendy' freehand?! Wow!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job Barb . Sounds like it was a bear to make but had a great outcome


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

It's still not perfect???????? Yeah, right. Great job again Barb, only what has come to be expected.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Barb they got married in 2011 and I have been married 50 years in October. I wish I could go back 45 years and do it over again.

PS- By the way that sign looks great.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> You did the 'Jeff and Wendy' freehand?! Wow!!


If you mean without those metal stencils or kits you can buy, then yes. But I did have the lines of the pattern I transferred on there to follow. My writing isn't THAT good lol I'm fortunate to be steady enough with the router to not need guides when routing. One of these days I'll have to have someone do a video of me creating a sign from start to finish. It's not all that spectacular, but easier to understand when you see the steps I follow.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

vindaloo said:


> It's still not perfect???????? Yeah, right. Great job again Barb, only what has come to be expected.


Oh, the mistakes I could pick out and mention, Angie, but wont. I'll just be happy that it was done on time (with literally only a few hours to spare) and that he was pleased with it. It's his 5th Anniversary, and the traditional gift is wood. So he asked if I would make this for him to give to his b*- I mean wife. j/k :lol:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone. The cutting was easy, Rick. It got nasty at staining time. When you have to cut over, it never looks the same as the original, and this one was no different. It's a good thing I have Ken. He saved the day once again.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> I wish I could go back 45 years and do it over again.


Don, many a man has said that... lol Ken says if he could go back, we wouldn't have struggled as much as we did. But if I want to be truthful, it's those struggles that made he and I the couple we are today, and in more good ways than bad.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Great sign, Barb. But then again all your work is great.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice save, Barb. It looks great. And that's some impressive freehanding. I'm looking forward to that video.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@OutoftheWoodwork I particularly like the love birds forming the heart. 

Question: Are you using a full size or a trim router? I'd imagine the smaller one would be sufficient and easier to control. I have a Colt and a base with double handles. Is that workable for signs?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> @OutoftheWoodwork I particularly like the love birds forming the heart.
> 
> Question: Are you using a full size or a trim router? I'd imagine the smaller one would be sufficient and easier to control. I have a Colt and a base with double handles. Is that workable for signs?


I have the Dewalt 611 with the plunge trim router, and it does phenomenal. While when I first began using the router, I was against the plunge, I've gone to "the dark side" and use only the plunge because of the ease of it for depth. For the bit, I use a designated "sign bit." I'll post a pic later of that bit.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done at the end. Look forward to your video.


----------

